# Colostomy Polyp



## MCook (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a patient who had a colonoscopy via stoma.  The doctor elected to excise a malignant polyp surgically (electrocautery).

Would I code it as the 44392?  I am not finding anything else that would be appropriate.  I have considered the malignant lesion excision codes but that does not seem appropriate either.  The procedure was done under MAC.

Any thought would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Michelle Bodisch, CPC


----------



## BLOWRIE (Feb 19, 2010)

I would use the code you have chosen, since he used a cautery instrument to remove the polyp.-Brenda


----------

